# Radio Fuse Blown everytime...



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

How come my radio fuse is blown out everytime I turn the key to start the ignition on my 98 740il?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

You've got a short somewhere, metal wire touching metal. Time to go searching.

jake


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> You've got a short somewhere, metal wire touching metal. Time to go searching.
> 
> jake


Hey thanks for letting in on my question. But could you go into more details on what you're saying. Where do I start looking for these metal wires?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Aftermarket or factory radio?


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

TerryY said:


> Aftermarket or factory radio?


Oh it's a Factory Radio...


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess the first place to start would be to ensure that you are using the correct fuses: too small a fuse will blow every time. If the fuse is correct, now you are looking for a wiring diagram to trace. I would have to believe that the offending wire would be in the rear of the car, in the electronics bay with the nav system.

jake


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> I guess the first place to start would be to ensure that you are using the correct fuses: too small a fuse will blow every time. If the fuse is correct, now you are looking for a wiring diagram to trace. I would have to believe that the offending wire would be in the rear of the car, in the electronics bay with the nav system.
> 
> jake


Much appreciated for the info.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a radio wiring diagram that i can find on here?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure, but, check www.e38.org

Also, shop the other forums: www.bimmerforums.com www.cardomain.com www.bimmerboard.com There are lots of dedicated BM***hiles on each of them.

jake


----------

